# WFT-E6 with Rode VideoMIC Pro gives clicking noise



## wopbv4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

I use a 1DX with WFT-E6 for still photography and it works fine.

Today I made video with the Rode VideoMic Pro plugged straight into the camera and used the EOS Utility to change camera settings and did a bit of recording.
At editing time I noticed that there is a clicking noise on the audio, about two clicks/second. 
I removed the WFT-E6 from 1DX, reshot and the clicking noise is gone

Has anybody experienced this as well?


----------

